# Vacation



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

During the summer and fall I’m going on a few trips for around 4 days and I’m really worried what to do with my chickens.. can someone give me ideas. I’m not sure if my neighbor can take care of them since they have 3 year old kids and there’s no people who are older like my age to help..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who took care of them when you were gone last year? 

Doesn't your grandfather have chickens? Could he take them while you're gone as long as he keeps them away from his?

I'd say extra food and water if they had a bigger coop and just leave them up. But you can't do that. Talk to your neighbor. Just because they're letting your birds in and out doesn't mean they're going to bring their kids over.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Who took care of them when you were gone last year?
> 
> Doesn't your grandfather have chickens? Could he take them while you're gone as long as he keeps them away from his?
> 
> I'd say extra food and water if they had a bigger coop and just leave them up. But you can't do that. Talk to your neighbor. Just because they're letting your birds in and out doesn't mean they're going to bring their kids over.


I asked my neighbors last time and he doesn’t have chickens. They just helped me but idk if they know how


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave extra food and water so the neighbor doesn't have to be concerned with anything but letting them out and putting them up at night.

The birds did OK when you were gone for far longer last time with the neighbor keeping an eye on them. 

What about the neighbor who does have birds?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Leave extra food and water so the neighbor doesn't have to be concerned with anything but letting them out and putting them up at night.
> 
> The birds did OK when you were gone for far longer last time with the neighbor keeping an eye on them.
> 
> What about the neighbor who does have birds?


Last time I was only gone for 2 days. I’m just concerned if my neighbors leave them outside during the day if there’s predators.. and my other neighbor won’t help well they are planning to give their chickens away and they don’t wanna take care of them.. and also they are busy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whether you were there or not, if a predator is going to show up it's going to show up during the day. You're in school, your parents are busy and not standing there watching out the windows full time. 

Worry is normal. I had to leave mine a couple of times. The kid taking care of them did a good job.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Whether you were there or not, if a predator is going to show up it's going to show up during the day. You're in school, your parents are busy and not standing there watching out the windows full time.
> 
> Worry is normal. I had to leave mine a couple of times. The kid taking care of them did a good job.


Yeah I’m not sure if I can trust my neighbors..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's face it, you wouldn't trust anyone.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Let's face it, you wouldn't trust anyone.


Yeah so then what am I supposed to do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have your neighbors watch them. You have no other choice. No matter who watches them you're going to obsess over it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Have your neighbors watch them. You have no other choice. No matter who watches them you're going to obsess over it.


I only trust people who know how to take care of them. Idk if they know plus I don’t even think they like chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Can they survive in their own for 3 days if I leave them in the chicken coop with food and water and treats?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you leave their door open to the coop, then they can do fine. They'll go in at night to roost. Leaving them confined to that tiny space really isn't a good idea.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If you leave their door open to the coop, then they can do fine. They'll go in at night to roost. Leaving them confined to that tiny space really isn't a good idea.


I’m talking about including the outside coop too and the inside one


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What outside coop? Wait, do you mean that small space just outside of where they sleep? How many times have we said, the area is too small? Locking them in that small space is not the best idea. They'll get bored or upset at being so confined and can go after each other.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What outside coop? Wait, do you mean that small space just outside of where they sleep? How many times have we said, the area is too small? Locking them in that small space is not the best idea. They'll get bored or upset at being so confined and can go after each other.


Well no choice


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Is an auto-door an option for you? Is your run reasonably secure against predators? I have successfully left my chickens for a four day trip with no casualties with nobody checking on them. The auto-door lets them out in the morning and secures them at night. I have also made very large water and waste free food reservoirs--50+ lbs of food and ~25 gallons of water using nipple drinkers to prevent poop and filth from dirtying it. Check out Rent-A-Coop's DIY collection.

If you cannot find neighbors to check on your chickens, you might try hiring a pet sitter if that kind of thing is available in your area. The cost would likely be low if they only have to check that they're alive and collect eggs.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Lillith said:


> Is an auto-door an option for you? Is your run reasonably secure against predators? I have successfully left my chickens for a four day trip with no casualties with nobody checking on them. The auto-door lets them out in the morning and secures them at night. I have also made very large water and waste free food reservoirs--50+ lbs of food and ~25 gallons of water using nipple drinkers to prevent poop and filth from dirtying it. Check out Rent-A-Coop's DIY collection.
> 
> If you cannot find neighbors to check on your chickens, you might try hiring a pet sitter if that kind of thing is available in your area. The cost would likely be low if they only have to check that they're alive and collect eggs.


I don’t usually let them out when I’m not home and I can’t get an auto door but my run is secure against predators but it’s small.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do your parents say, LC? Do they think the neighbors will do a good job?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What do your parents say, LC? Do they think the neighbors will do a good job?


Well my neighbors are also going on vacation somewhere. So like they said I can put them in the coop.


----------

